# Comment formater mon disque dur externe ? ( pc et mac )



## CERDAN (10 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vais sans doute aquerir un DDE dans les prochains temps, mais avant, je voudrais savoir si ce que je compte faire est possible avec le materiel que je veux .

Je voudrais brancher un disque dur LACIE Disque Dur Externe 3.5'' - 500 Go 8 Mo 7200 tr/min - USB 2.0 - Porsche sur ma borne airport extreme ( en usb ) et rendre ce DDE accessible à mon mac et mon pc ( ils sont deja raccordés au réseau ) en wifi.

J'ai entendu parler d'histoires de formatages, mais j'en sais pas plus.

Merci $$$


----------



## kisco (10 Août 2007)

tu le branches &#224; ton Mac.
Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de disque.

s&#233;lectionne ton disque externe.
Onglet Effacer.
Format : MS DOS (= format "FAT-32")

ah, quoique du coup je me demande s'il y a besoin, puisque tu y acc&#233;dera par le r&#233;seau, tu peux le formater au format Apple : HFS+
La question est : est-ce que tu devras aussi le brancher directement &#224; un PC (sans passer par la borne AP extreme) ou jamais ?


----------



## CERDAN (10 Août 2007)

Disons que je prefere transf&#233;rer les donn&#233;es au debut avec l'usb sur les deux ordi. puis le brancher en r&#233;seau, donc pour moi, la solution est le FAT 32 ?


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Disons que je prefere transférer les données au debut avec l'usb sur les deux ordi. puis le brancher en réseau, donc pour moi, la solution est le FAT 32 ?


oui c'est la meilleure solution.
à savoir : le FAT32 n'accepte que des fichiers de taille < 4Go


----------



## CERDAN (11 Août 2007)

Donc merci alors ! Ce disque dur est reput&#233; pour etre bon ?


----------



## kisco (11 Août 2007)

Les boîtiers externes LACIE sont bons oui.
après, le disque dur qu'ils mettent dedans aucune idée, de toutes façons les disques durs (quelle que soit la marque) ne sont pas réputés pour durer 10 ans :hein:


----------



## CERDAN (11 Août 2007)

Qu'est ce qui se passe apr&#232;s 10 ans ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui se passe apr&#232;s 10 ans ?



Apr&#232;s dix ans, tu as peut-&#234;tre toujours le bo&#238;tier, mais tu as d&#233;j&#224; chang&#233; trois fois le disque &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, parce que tes 500 Go d'aujourd'hui, &#231;a fera &#224; ce moment l&#224;, le m&#234;me effet qu'un disque de 500 Mo achet&#233; il y a 10 ans, aujourd'hui


----------



## CERDAN (11 Août 2007)

tout augmente....


----------



## fourmi666 (15 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai une question proche de ce topic, alors je m'y insère.... Je précise que je suis loin d'etre un pro de l'IT, donc désolé d'avance si mes remarques paraissent un peu betes !

Je souhaite connecter un DDE à ma borne Airport Extreme (basée au salon), pour pouvoir visionner les contenus (films essentiellement) depuis d'autres pièces (chambre par ex) sur mon Mac Book Pro.
Je précise que les contenus en question sont loadés depuis un PC.

1) Techniquement est-ce possible ?
Y a pas des histoires de formatage PC/Mac qui rendent ca impossible...

2) Si oui, est ce possible avec mon matos actuel ?
J'ai acheté à cette fin un Storex MpiX 252  (qui se connecte uniquement en USB et pas en Firewire) que j'ai déjà chargé depuis un PC.
Problème : le DDE n'apparait ni sur mon Mac, ni sur ma borne.
J'ai cru comprendre que c'était un problème courant avec la 10.4.10,a lors je le demandais si c'était possible avec mon matos actuel ou si je devais racheter un nouveau DDE compatible.

J'espère que je suis assez clair...

Merci d'avance les pros du Mac


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Septembre 2007)

Oui c'est possible avec les derni&#232;res bornes Airport Extreme (les  carr&#233;s pas les rondes)

En FAT32 &#231;a doit passer


----------



## fourmi666 (16 Septembre 2007)

Euh... FAT 32, ca veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Zyrol (17 Septembre 2007)

fourmi666 a dit:


> Euh... FAT 32, ca veut dire quoi ?



c'est le nom du formtage. pour faire ça, direction utilitaire de disque qui se trouve dans Applications/Utilitaires

Ensuite tu selectionnes ton disque, et tu choisis comme format MS-DOS (FAT32), puis tu cliques sur effacer.

Attention les données sur ton disque seront supprimées.


----------



## fourmi666 (17 Septembre 2007)

Merci, mais j'ai un double problème dans ce cas là :
1) le DDE ne monte pas sur mon ordi, donc impossible d'utiliser l'utilitaire pr reformater
2) je veux pouvoir utiliser mon DDE sur un PC (pour récupérer des données) et mon Mac (pr les visionnerr sans savoir à efface/reformater... C'est possible ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Septembre 2007)

Question 1 : pas certain, utilitaire de disque peut voir des p&#233;riph&#233;riques "non mont&#233;s", il faut que tu v&#233;rifies.

Question 2 : le format FAT32 (nomm&#233; "MS-DOS" dans utilitaire de disque) permet lecture et &#233;criture, tant sur Mac que sur PC. La seule limitation contraignante qu'il ait, c'est qu'il ne supporte pas les fichiers de grande taille (je ne me souviens plus si c'est plus de 2 ou plus de 4 Go/fichier)


----------



## CERDAN (17 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Question 1 : pas certain, utilitaire de disque peut voir des périphériques "non montés", il faut que tu vérifies.
> 
> Question 2 : le format FAT32 (nommé "MS-DOS" dans utilitaire de disque) permet lecture et écriture, tant sur Mac que sur PC. La seule limitation contraignante qu'il ait, c'est qu'il ne supporte pas les fichiers de grande taille (je ne me souviens plus si c'est plus de 2 ou plus de 4 Go/fichier)



4 go vérifié .


----------



## fourmi666 (18 Septembre 2007)

Super, merci pr les infos.
Hélas, même après une nvelle vérification, le disque n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire....
Et comme le revendeur et le constructeur se renvoient dos à dos pour savoir qui va me reprendre ce produit soit disant compatible Mac, je crois bien que je vais devoir en acheter un autre....

Quelques conseils peut etre pr ce nveau DDE ? 
(pour rappel, l'idée est de le connecter à une Airport Extreme pour visionner sur mon MacBookPro des contenus venant d'un PC)


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2007)

fourmi666 a dit:


> Super, merci pr les infos.
> Hélas, même après une nvelle vérification, le disque n'apparait pas dans l'utilitaire....
> Et comme le revendeur et le constructeur se renvoient dos à dos pour savoir qui va me reprendre ce produit soit disant compatible Mac, je crois bien que je vais devoir en acheter un autre....
> 
> ...



Pas besoin de passer par une borne airport pour ça, tu peux le faire en le connectant sur le Mac en Firewire, et en activant la "Partage Windows" dans les services (Préf système -> Partage -> onglet "Services" !


----------



## olivier974 (18 Septembre 2007)

bonjour à tous
je viens à la recherche de conseil pour l'utilisation d'un dde lacie avec un mac G5 10.3.9.
lorsque je veux effectuer une sauvegarde de fichiers, un message m'indique que le dossier  cible n'est pas accessible. que dois-faire?


----------



## CERDAN (18 Septembre 2007)

Cela veut dire surement que ton DDe n'est pas accessible en g&#233;n&#233;ral ou que ta recherche est erron&#233;e.
Red&#233;marre ton DDe  ou reformate le.
Car si il n'y a pas de changements apr&#232;s le red&#233;marrage de ton DDe et de ton mac ( ca pouvait &#234;tre une plante !! ), je pense que tu n'as pas les droits pour ecrire sr ton DDe et dans ce cas, tu dois remettre les droits a partir de l'ordinateur qui a ecrit ce DDe .

ATTENTION !!! : reformater un DD supprime les fichiers contenus dans le DD dans celui-&#231;i.


----------



## guilo (18 Septembre 2007)

salut, 

j'aimerai pouvoir envoyer des fichiers plus gros que 4 GO de mon mac a mon DDE mais ça ne fonctionne pas, sous quel format je dois le formater et comment?

merci d'avance


----------



## CERDAN (18 Septembre 2007)

Sur le format Mac os etendu ( HFS + ) 

et la c'est illimité 

Le FAT32 ne gère pas au dessus de 4Go :mouais: :hein: .


----------



## olivier974 (19 Septembre 2007)

j'ai redemaré mac et dde, j'avais déja reformaté le dde. maintenant il me signale que la création du dossier cible a échoué. dans les informations du dde il semble que j'ai bien les autorisations lecture et ecriture. j'ai aussi ç'a dans les infos de l'utilitaire de disque
Montage du disque
Effacer complètement

    Nom :     LACIE
    Type :     Volume

    Identifiant du disque :     disk1s1
    Point de montage :     /Volumes/LACIE
    Système de fichiers :     Mac OS étendu
    Bus de connexion :     USB
    Contenu ES :     Apple_HFS
    Inscriptible :     Oui
    Capacité :     232,9 Go (250 056 705 024 octets)
    Espace libre :     232,8 Go (250 005 020 672 octets)
    Utilisé :     49,3 Mo (51 683 328 octets)
    Nombre de fichiers :     0
    Nombre de dossiers :     3
    Autorisations activées :     Non
    Peut désactiver autorisations :     Oui
    Peut être formaté :     Oui
    Bootable :     Oui
    Gère la journalisation :     Oui
    Consigné :     Non
    Numéro du disque :     1
    Numéro de partition :     1


----------



## CERDAN (19 Septembre 2007)

olivier974 a dit:


> j'ai redemaré mac et dde, j'avais déja reformaté le dde. maintenant il me signale que la création du dossier cible a échoué. dans les informations du dde il semble que j'ai bien les autorisations lecture et ecriture. j'ai aussi ç'a dans les infos de l'utilitaire de disque
> Montage du disque
> Effacer complètement
> 
> ...



Je ne sais plus quoi dire, mais ca vient pas de *la* ?  :rose:


----------



## kaminari (6 Novembre 2007)

Salut a tous,

J'espere poster dans le bon topic.


J'ai recemment fait l'acquisition d'un iPod Classic 160G, je souhaiterais pouvoir l'utiliser en tant que DDE également mais qu'il fonctionne autant sur pc que sur mac.

Mais je vois dans le resumé d'iTunes que sont format est *Macintosh* de base. Donc je suis allé voir dans les utilitaires de disque, et là 2 volumes apparaissent : l'un avec marqué _*148Go Apple iPod Media*_ et l'autre avec *l'icone du iPod* suivi du nom que je lui ai attribué etc..

Lequel dois je formater ? Et en quel format ? > Mac os étendu (journalisé), Mac os étendu etc..


Merci


----------



## CERDAN (6 Novembre 2007)

La plus simple facon pour toi est de formater ton iPod ( de le restaurer ) sur ton PC, car ensuite les documents sur le DDE seront lisibles sur les deux OS.


----------



## kaminari (6 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> La plus simple facon pour toi est de formater ton iPod ( de le restaurer ) sur ton PC, car ensuite les documents sur le DDE seront lisibles sur les deux OS.




Et si je suis sous mac ?


----------



## CERDAN (6 Novembre 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Et si je suis sous mac ?



Mais si tu veux le lire sur pc tu dois avoir un pc.....:hein:  bref.....
Sinon, tu reformates la partition iPod M&#233;dia 148 Go et NTFS ( format r&#233;connu en &#233;criture et lecture sur les 2 OS ) , je l'ai jamais fait, et il vaudrait beaucoup mieux pour toi d'attendre quelqu'un qui l'a deja fait. :rose:


----------



## kaminari (6 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Mais si tu veux le lire sur pc tu dois avoir un pc.....:hein:  bref.....
> Sinon, tu reformates la partition iPod Média 148 Go et NTFS ( format réconnu en écriture et lecture sur les 2 OS ) , je l'ai jamais fait, et il vaudrait beaucoup mieux pour toi d'attendre quelqu'un qui l'a deja fait. :rose:




Oui oui merci, ah ah ah ! Non mais en fait je n'ai pas de pc mais c'est toujours utile que le volume soit compatible sous les 2 OS, pour le partage de fichiers entre amis ( par exemple )


----------



## CERDAN (6 Novembre 2007)

Avec 148 Go tu as de quoi faire 
C'est pas du NTFS mais du FAT 32 ...:rose:


----------



## kaminari (6 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Avec 148 Go tu as de quoi faire
> C'est pas du NTFS mais du FAT 32 ...:rose:




Ok donc FAT 32. . donc je dois aller sur Apple iPod Media > Effacer ?


----------



## kaminari (7 Novembre 2007)

Desolé pour le double post mais j'aimerais juste savoir la manip a faire en fait. 

Effacer > Format du volume : MS-DOS ?? dois-je choisir celui la ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Desolé pour le double post mais j'aimerais juste savoir la manip a faire en fait.
> 
> Effacer > Format du volume : MS-DOS ?? dois-je choisir celui la ?



Vi, exactement !


----------



## kaminari (7 Novembre 2007)

Wop ! nouveau probleme! ^^ . . . .:mouais:

Alors j ai bien effectu&#233; mon formatage en MS-DOS (Fat 32), j'ai essay&#233; de le plugger sur le pc d'un ami, et &#231;a marche parfaitement.

Seulement voila. . j'ai synchronis&#233; mes musiques via iTunes sur mon iPod, jusque la tout se passait bien, sauf qu'une fois que je d&#233;connecte mon iPod, les musiques ne sont pas pr&#233;sentes, juste les fichiers genre .avi ou autres que j'ai stock&#233;.

Mais alors le truc que je n'arrive pas a comprendre, c est que quand je connecte l'iPod, les musiques apparaissent sur iTunes 

Pour resumer, quand je le deconnecte : *Musique > Pas de musique  *


----------



## CERDAN (7 Novembre 2007)

Tout les donn&#233;es lisibles sur iPod sont illisibles en mode disque dur, et c'est pareil pour tout le monde .

Pour pouvoir partager tes musiques avec ton copain, il faut que tu les mettent dans le disque dur de ton iPod sans passer dans iTunes  

Pour ex: j'ai un Touch et cet iPod n'a pas de mode disque dur et donc il n'a qu'un volume lisible dans iTunes et dans l'iPod , je ne peux donc pas partager avec un PC ...


----------



## kaminari (7 Novembre 2007)

Hmmm ok mais.. en fait j'ai synchronisé les musiques que j'ai via iTunes, et la plupart sont classées en listes de lecture. Mais quand j'éjecte mon iPod il n'y a aucune musiques lisibles.
(je me repete desolé)

Donc selon toi, je dois glisser mes fichiers mp3 sur le disque dur iPod et non pas sur iTunes ?

Je pourrai les lire ensuite sur l'iPod ? Mais donc la fonction *synchroniser* ne sert plus a rien alors, ni meme iTunes !


----------



## CERDAN (7 Novembre 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Je pourrai les lire ensuite sur l'iPod ? Mais donc la fonction *synchroniser* ne sert plus a rien alors, ni meme iTunes !



Tu ne pourra pas les lire sur l'iPod !! C'est ca la difference 

Mets tes musique sur les deux


----------



## kaminari (7 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu ne pourra pas les lire sur l'iPod !! C'est ca la difference
> 
> Mets tes musique sur les deux




Sur les deux ? Donc je ne dois pas *restaurer* l'iPod alors ? 
Mais le fait meme de copier les fichiers sur les deux, ça prendra deux fois plus de place ou ? 

Et il y a aussi le probleme des listes de lecture, d'apres toi si je mets egalement les fichiers sur le dd iPod je pourrai alors lire mes fichiers mp3 en liste de lecture sans probleme ?


_(pardonnez mon ignorance...)_


----------



## CERDAN (7 Novembre 2007)

kaminari a dit:


> Sur les deux ? Donc je ne dois pas *restaurer* l'iPod alors ?
> Mais le fait meme de copier les fichiers sur les deux, ça prendra deux fois plus de place ou ?
> 
> Et il y a aussi le probleme des listes de lecture, d'apres toi si je mets egalement les fichiers sur le dd iPod je pourrai alors lire mes fichiers mp3 en liste de lecture sans probleme ?
> ...



Qui te demandes de restaurer ?? :mouais: 

Ca prendra plus de place oui  ( car Apple n'avait pas prévu qu'on fasse ca nia nia   )

Pour garder tes listes de lectures tu les copies depuis iTunes et tu les mets chacunes dans un dossier, comme ca tu sais que c'est une liste de lecture ( un fichier mp3 ne peut pas reconnaitre dans quelle liste de lecture il est ... )


----------



## kaminari (7 Novembre 2007)

En fait j'ai tout refait sur le pc d'un ami, on l'a donc formaté en FAT32 transparent à l'usager et ça marche. Je peux meme exporter mes listes de lecture sur l'iPod.

Merci pour tout ^^


----------



## Mikmak_en_Ligne (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais formater mon DDE sur mac pour y mettre des fichiers parfois de + de 4go, donc si j'ai bien compris moi qui n'y connais rien, je devrai utiliser le format Mac os étendu ( HFS + ) pour ce faire, mais euh... comment faire justement ?  (_si j'ai loupé un post à ce sujet, désolé de reposer la question, c'est que j'aurai mal cherché sur le forum_) 

Ensuite, est ce qu'une fois formaté de la sorte, je pourrai brancher mon DDE avec usb sur un pc, sans que le DDE ne soit abimé, ni le pc tant qu'à faire, et est-ce que les fichiers seront correctement lisibles ?

Et enfin, si avant de formater mon DDE sur mac, je commence par lui mettre des fichiers transférés depuis un pc par usb... il me sera toujours possible de formater mon DDE sur mac ?

Merci davance de vos réponses


----------



## CERDAN (15 Février 2009)

Mikmak_en_Ligne a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais formater mon DDE sur mac pour y mettre des fichiers parfois de + de 4go, donc si j'ai bien compris moi qui n'y connais rien, je devrai utiliser le format Mac os étendu ( HFS + ) pour ce faire, mais euh... comment faire justement ?  (_si j'ai loupé un post à ce sujet, désolé de reposer la question, c'est que j'aurai mal cherché sur le forum_)
> 
> ...



Bonjour, 

Confus, confus !! 

On va essayer de faire simple : 
- Mac sait lire FAT32 et HFS+
- PC sait lire FAT32 et d'autres..

Dans ton cas, si tu n'utilises pas de réseau pour utiliser ton DDE, il n'y a qu'à la formater en FAT32.
Pour se faire, tu vas dans l'utilitaire de disque sur ton mac. Tu sélectionnes ton DDE. Tu vas dans l'onglet Effacer, puis dans format tu met MS-DOS (FAT). Après tu sais .


----------



## Mikmak_en_Ligne (15 Février 2009)

MERCI
Oui, confus, confus, car confus confus dans ma têtête :rateau: mais grâce à toi c'est plus clair maintenant.

Mais je ne pourrai donc jamais mettre de fichier de + de 4go sur mon DDE alors ?


----------



## kisco (15 Février 2009)

A savoir aussi, en vrac: formater implique effacer tous les fichiers du disque.

Pour les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, tu pourrais le faire avec un formatage NTFS (sur PC), puis installer "MacFUSE" pour pouvoir lire et écrire sur ce ntfs depuis ton Mac.


----------



## Mikmak_en_Ligne (15 Février 2009)

kisco a dit:


> A savoir aussi, en vrac: formater implique effacer tous les fichiers du disque.
> 
> Pour les fichiers de plus de 4 Go, tu pourrais le faire avec un formatage NTFS (sur PC), puis installer "MacFUSE" pour pouvoir lire et écrire sur ce ntfs depuis ton Mac.



Merci Kisco  
Il me faudra donc déplacer mes fichiers avant de formater, quand je souhaiterai formater un DDE qui a déjà des fichiers, c'est bien noté. 

MacFuse s'installe sur le DDE directement ? 
Comment je dois m'y prendre pour faire un formatage NTFS stp ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Février 2009)

Mikmak_en_Ligne a dit:


> MacFuse s'installe sur le DDE directement ?



Non ! MacFuse (et MacFusion, son GUI) s'installe sur l'ordi qui gère le disque, si le disque doit être partagé entre 3 Mac et un PC, par exemple, MacFuse et MacFusion devront être mis en place sur chacun des trois Mac. Faut savoir aussi que le NTFS sur Mac, via MacFuse, c'est lent, très lent, près de deux fois plus plus lent encore que le FAT32 !



Mikmak_en_Ligne a dit:


> Comment je dois m'y prendre pour faire un formatage NTFS stp ?



Une fois MacFuse et MacFusion installés l'option NTFS est ajoutée aux formats disponibles dans "Utilitaire de disque" !


----------



## Mikmak_en_Ligne (15 Février 2009)

Merci beaucoup ! Tout est plus clair maintenant !!


----------



## Akane56 (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour

question aussi de disque dur
donc il est formaté pour windows je peux juste lire sur mac

j'ai pas envie de le formater en FAT32 par rapport à la restriction de 4 gigas 

comme je partage ce disque dur de sauvegarde avec le pc de mon conjoint, si je le formate en mac os (enfin spécial mac), sur pc est ce qu'il pourra juste le lire en lecture ou le modifier et écrire dessus? ou ca fera comme moi actuellement juste de la lecture?


----------



## kisco (22 Février 2009)

Akane56 a dit:


> si je le formate en mac os (enfin spécial mac), sur pc est ce qu'il pourra juste le lire en lecture ou le modifier et écrire dessus? ou ca fera comme moi actuellement juste de la lecture?



il ne le verra pas du tout.

Le moyen de lire et écrire sur un disque HFS+ depuis Windows, c'est en installant "MacDrive" (payant).

Sinon j'ai trouvé "HFS explorer" qui permet la lecture uniquement mais qui est gratuit.


----------



## Akane56 (22 Février 2009)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## ticokun (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème se rattache un peu à ce qui se dit dans ce topic.
Alors voilà, mon disque dur externe est en FAT32 et je cherche à transférer des fichiers de plus de 4Go, puis-je le faire sans perdre les données du DD externe? Si oui comment (je suis débutant et je n'ai pas tout compris sur l'utilitaire de disque)?
J'ai bien essayé en partitionnant mes fichiers mais lorsque je veux les réunifier sur le disque dur externe, cela rebloque à 4Go...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## CERDAN (1 Mars 2009)

ticokun a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon problème se rattache un peu à ce qui se dit dans ce topic.
> Alors voilà, mon disque dur externe est en FAT32 et je cherche à transférer des fichiers de plus de 4Go, puis-je le faire sans perdre les données du DD externe? Si oui comment (je suis débutant et je n'ai pas tout compris sur l'utilitaire de disque)?
> ...



Bonjour à toi,

Ce que tu peux faire c''est de partitionner ta zone de ton DDE, et créer une deuxième partition sur le reste de la place mais cette fois-çi en HFS+. ( pouvant avoir des fichiers >4Go mais lisible/écrivable que sur Mac).


----------



## bigbig (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour! 
J'ai moi aussi un petit pb de DDE, j'ai lu le topic mais je ne suis pas sur que les solutions s'appliquent à mon pb.. Donc, j'ai un WD passeport, qui a été installé sur pc puisque je suis passée sur mac il y a qlq mois, et depuis je peux lire les infos de mon disque dur sur mon mac book pro mais pas en modifier le contenu. J'aurais voulu savoir si en le reformatant je pouvais réussir à le réinstaller sur mac et pc à la fois puisque j'utilise les deux...
Au risque de paraitre pour une attardée qui n'a rien compris.. Merci d'avance!


----------



## twinworld (26 Décembre 2010)

bigbig a dit:


> J'aurais voulu savoir si en le reformatant je pouvais réussir à le réinstaller sur mac et pc à la fois puisque j'utilise les deux...


normalement oui. Ce que je vous conseille, c'est de formater votre disque en NTFS depuis votre Mac. Comme ce format n'est pas disponible de base sur un Mac, il faut passer par un logiciel tiers : Paragon NTFS for Mac http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/

Vous installez ce logiciel. Cela va ajouter le format NTFS dans les formats disponibles depuis le logiciel de base Utilitaire de disque (Applications > Utilitaires > Utilitaire de disque : onglet "effacer")


----------

